# Decisions... Which film school are you attending? And why?



## Chris W (Apr 4, 2022)

For those that got accepted... Which film program are you attending? And why?

*And please remember to add your application to our database!*


----------



## lisaf (Apr 17, 2022)

I chose Dodge film production at Chapman.  Accepted at SCAD, NYU, Emerson, Syracuse, Pratt, LMU, Chapman, UCSB, UCB, UCSC, and USC. Even though NYU and USC are higher in the rankings, I believe that's due to their graduate programs and that Chapman is the #1 for undergrad. At Dodge you create projects and films from day one, everyone creates projects you don't have to compete with classmates to get your ideas made its a collaborative nice environment. You have the same access to equipment and facilities as graduate students do. Its a conservatory method of teaching at Dodge but then you also have a strong general education program at a liberal arts university. I also like that it's a BFA and not just a BA/BS. Dodge at Chapman is ranked #4 but I believe for undergrad it's really #1.


----------



## BottleCityJay (Apr 21, 2022)

I decided on LMU, I initially applied there because my undergrad screenwriting professor went there and I thought he was a great teacher and he really enouraged me to pursue writing, he even wrote my letter of recommendation for me. On top of that, I liked LMU has such a strong focus on writing and they include a class on rewriting in their curriculum, most schools don't have a class focused entirely on that. I compared it to a lot of other curriculums and LMU is one of the strongest and you leave with a really diverse portfolio. LMU also has a really great internship program and you don't have to pay for the internship class (I despise schools that expect students to pay for internship classes because why on earth should I pay to work for someone?!) Lastly, they offered me a really nice amount of money and they even raised their offer when I told them I was having trouble deciding between LMU and another progam. The professor who interviewed me personally reached out to me and increased the scholarship offer and it was pretty much a done deal after that. They only con is that I'm not in love with the school colors and mascot but I'll learn to look past that one glaring imperfection.


----------



## Chris W (Apr 21, 2022)

Congrats on your decision! Please do keep in touch with the site and let us know how it goes!


----------

